# Honestly, What Would YOU Do For Your Buddies Down Range?



## Centermass (May 2, 2016)

Anything like this? Awesome doesn't even come close to what he did for his closest friends and the lengths of which, he went through and endured, to do it. Take a look (Drinking a PBR while you're watching is encouraged  )


----------



## Il Duce (May 2, 2016)

Not sure if it's mentioned in the 'last read' section but there's a book I really enjoyed called 'Materhorn' I would recommend to you.  The guy who recommended it to me is a retired GO who served as a PL in Vietnam and found the book exceptionally good at capturing aspects of his experiences there.  Anyways, there is a scene in the book that reminded me of this.  I don't want to give any more away because the sequence of events in the book that hits it is extremely powerful.


----------



## Gunz (May 2, 2016)

Freaking. Awesome.

I would've shit in technicolor if one of my civilian buddies had gone to the lengths that this man did. Aside from a fucking Dear John letter (on pink fucking stationary) from my HS GF (that I shredded with a 30rnd burst of disintegrating link belt 7.62 during a FITH), I didn't hear a goddamn word from any of the "gang" back home. Once I left, they wrote me the fuck off, and every one of the guys in my unit had the same shit happen to them. As far as the homies were concerned, once we were gone we were dead.

A friend like the guy in the video is worth his weight in gold.


----------



## Brill (May 2, 2016)

Dat, youz sunz a bitches, is them "New York values" that Cruz was talking about! 

Great find @Centermass !


----------



## digrar (May 2, 2016)

Il Duce said:


> Not sure if it's mentioned in the 'last read' section but there's a book I really enjoyed called 'Materhorn' I would recommend to you.  The guy who recommended it to me is a retired GO who served as a PL in Vietnam and found the book exceptionally good at capturing aspects of his experiences there.  Anyways, there is a scene in the book that reminded me of this.  I don't want to give any more away because the sequence of events in the book that hits it is extremely powerful.



It's been a while since I read that, but it was a pretty good book.


----------



## racing_kitty (May 2, 2016)

There was a little shindig in Philly a few nights ago in honor of the aforementioned beer run, hosted by the Marine Corps Law Enforcement Foundation.  I hear tell that it was a lot of fun.


----------



## Gunz (May 2, 2016)

Philly's a great town for support of veterans and the military...not to mention the former site of Tun Tavern, the first Marine recruiting station.


----------



## policemedic (May 3, 2016)

racing_kitty said:


> There was a little shindig in Philly a few nights ago in honor of the aforementioned beer run, hosted by the Marine Corps Law Enforcement Foundation.  I hear tell that it was a lot of fun.



And everyone walking in the door was handed a PBR...


----------

